# A man on a Bike: lets see you riding that beautiful Colnago



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all,
we all rave about our bikes and how many miles we put on them and this and that.........here is a new topic: a man on a bike: lets see you riding that beautiful Colnago:

here is me:


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> a camelback !
> 
> 
> 
> and first


1-I hate water-bottles, and stuff in my jersey pockets.......camelback is the best way to go.(And its got me home more than once thanks to extra small first aid kit and tools!!)
2-why damage the aesthetics of a beautiful frame with ugly cages


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a camelback ! 



and first


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Started a picture thread with this one a while back in racing/training/nutrition...
View attachment 257047


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

nice cx in full race garb


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Woah, if you are going to point out aesthetics I'm gonna have to point out the white bibs...

And cages = far less damaging than a 'bak.

Cool shot though, like the background.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

nayr497 said:


> Woah, if you are going to point out aesthetics I'm gonna have to point out the white bibs...
> 
> And cages = far less damaging than a 'bak.
> 
> Cool shot though, like the background.


lets see a pic.......


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Just rolling around in January.

Slight weight loss since then


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

BDB said:


> Just rolling around in January.
> 
> Slight weight loss since then


the cx1 collection grows........


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

gotta be at drops


----------

